# The Tribe.



## Amidala (May 18, 2004)

(Again yes I know)
 Okay there *has *to be some members out there that love it like I do or are a fan...or have seen the light about it since the last thread was made   

Still no idea?

http://www.tribeworld.com


----------



## erickad71 (May 18, 2004)

This sounds kind of like a show that came on cinemax over here, I believe. But it didn't have all of the make-up that this show does. The main character was a guy. The actor who played him was Luke Perry who played Dylan on Beverly Hills 90210. It's been off for a little while, but I think they are bringing it back.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 18, 2004)

Tribe was on 5, though, wasn't it? Can't get a decent reception here, though sometimes it works. I'm sure I saw a few episodes and really enjoyed it - I just love post-apocalyptic scenarios.


----------

